# Help Choosing a Martial Art?



## AriesKai (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello to you all and thank you for taking the time to read/answer my  question!


I am interested in a specific "style", if you will, that includes a  group of various different techniques that I would _like_ to apply  in self defense situations.

I will begin with what i've already looked into, and please, do not take  offense to my expression of opinion. I have my tastes and likings that  differ to others.


I have looked into Ninjutsu. I liked many of the things that I saw in  Ninjutsu, primarily the Taijutsu techniques, the evasion techniques, and  the knife offense/defense techniques.

What I did not like about Ninjutsu, is that practitioners have to  practice with swords and other types of weapons that I probably wouldn't  find immediately ready for me - given that I am confronted by a couple  of thugs as i'm passing by, walking through the park or down the wrong  street.
Also, I did not find a good school near me in the Dallas area that was  with Genbukan.


These are the techniques that I find useful for myself in a fight:

1.) Strikes to the throat, eyegouges, eyerakes, biting, headbutting,  strikes to the groin, strikes to vital parts of the head, strikes to  vital parts of the entire body.

2.) The use of hands, elbows, knees, AND feet.

3.) Great takedowns and at least SOME emphasis on grappling techniques.  Also a good emphasis on ground-work (at least enough to be able to get  back up on your feet. I would hate to bite the boot of another attacker  while i'm wrestling/BJJ'ing around on the ground with his buddy.).

4.) Weapon defense techniques. Knife and gun disarms (whoever actually  uses a gun up close probably shouldn't have a gun in their hands in the  first place. they were designed for attacking an opponent/enemy at  DISTANCES. Nevertheless, you still have the untrained "killers".),  disarms with sticks and baseball bats.

5.) Evasion techniques. I think the best way to win a fight is to  completely avoid one or get the hell out of it. It saves someone a big  hospital bill and injuries, and/or having to pay money to post bond to  get their butts out of jail.

6.) Good, strong stance(s).


I think that's the jist of it.
Note, everybody: I am going to be straight forward with you. Once I get  into the fight, I do not care about the person I am fighting. What I  know, is that I have to take them down or out fast, effectively, and as  accurately as all possible. I don't care how much pain I will cause  them. I don't know about other states, but in the state of Texas, if you  are assaulted and you end up hospitalizing the criminal - tough **** on  him! You more than likely will NOT be arrested. I'd highly recommend _witnesses_,  though! Somehow, I have been in situations where I have called the  police after coming out on top in a fight, and I have not been arrested  once.
Remember everybody, like I said before: If I can avoid the fight, I  already feel that I won. Does that make me a coward? Absolutely not.

Anyways, sorry about all of the irrelevant information.


I am only looking for ideas on which martial art would _probably_  best suit _me_. I am only looking for the professional opinion of  others (not their _personal_ opinion, no offense).
If you're studying or have studied a particular martial art that you  would like to recommend for me to try; please do so now!


Thank you all!



PS: I think some good information to add are a couple of details about myself. I am 22 years old. I am a little overweight (30% body fat). I am 6'1 and weigh about 235lbs.
Anything else you'd like to know to help you answer this question, I will be glad to answer!

Aries Kai


----------



## Carol (Mar 24, 2010)

There are Filipino systems that incorporate all of that.  The ground work is generally dumog and not BJJ, unless you have a teacher that is incorporating BJJ in to their system (which is possible).  There is a lot more weapons work in FMA systems (typically stick and knife), so I am not sure if that is something you are interested in or not.

American Kenpo typically incorporates most of what you are looking for, but without the ground work.  Jeff Speakman's Kenpo 5.0 incorporates a lot of ground training, some other teachers add it on as an adjunct, or in a separate class for their students who are interested. 

Your size or weight shouldn't be a factor for either style, a good instructor will not insist that a beginner will be in great shape...and instead will work with the student with what s/he has to offer and help them get in better shape.


----------



## blindsage (Mar 24, 2010)

Filipino systems with dumog or other ground fighting as Carol said.
Kenpo as well, or Kajukenbo.
Krav Maga 
Sambo 
Systema 
Some Japanese Jujitsu 
A good number of kung fu styles will meet much of what you are looking for depending on the teacher and their methods.
Silat


----------



## Blindside (Mar 24, 2010)

Arts are important, but instructors are more so.  I agree with Carol's post and would point you over to:

http://www.ptkgo.com/PTKGO/Instructors.html

Dallas/Ft. Worth has one of the higher concentrations of Pekiti instructors in the nation.


----------



## MJS (Mar 24, 2010)

AriesKai said:


> Hello to you all and thank you for taking the time to read/answer my question!
> 
> 
> I am interested in a specific "style", if you will, that includes a group of various different techniques that I would _like_ to apply in self defense situations.
> ...


 
So, I take it by this post, that you still havent found something to train in yet?  Looking at your posting history, back in '09, you were asking numerous questions about various arts, as well as getting pretty upset with many of the replies that you received.  I can only hope that this thread doesnt take the same turn.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's a sticky that Kacey put together:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47497

Go visit your neighborhood schools.  A realistic driving distance that only you know.  Especially days when you do not feel like training.

Meet with the instructors.  Remember back in school when you had a terrible teacher?  Learning was a pain (not in a good way).  Then there were the awesome teachers that just knew how to communicate their ideas to the class.  Learning may have been a lot of hard work, but totally worth the effort.  You may be exposed to an art you never seriously considered before.

Some offer a free class or two to help you get a feel for the art and how the instructor teaches.  You also get a feel for class chemistry with the other students.

If you go with a closed mind and clenched fist then there is nothing to teach, because you already know everything.  If you go with an open mind and open hands then there will be many opportunities to learn and enjoy the journey.


----------



## AriesKai (Mar 24, 2010)

MJS said:


> So, I take it by this post, that you still havent found something to train in yet?  Looking at your posting history, back in '09, you were asking numerous questions about various arts, as well as getting pretty upset with many of the replies that you received.  I can only hope that this thread doesnt take the same turn.



Well, that was back in '09, just as you said! Certainly you must know, things change as people learn from their mistakes.
I will assume to disregard this comment. No offense, but I find this comment of yours irrelevant to anything that I asked.

Thanks, MJS.


----------



## MJS (Mar 24, 2010)

AriesKai said:


> Well, that was back in '09, just as you said! Certainly you must know, things change as people learn from their mistakes.
> I will assume to disregard this comment. No offense, but I find this comment of yours irrelevant to anything that I asked.
> 
> Thanks, MJS.


 
A few things:

1) I would advise against disregarding.  Why?  Let this serve as a gentle warning, reminder, whatever you'd like to call it, that the incidents that happened in past post, will not be tolorated again.

2) It is relevant, because you asked the same questions back in 2009, that you're asking now.

3) Obviously you didn't learn anything from what was suggested to you in 2009, because here you are posting the exact same questions again.

One thing that has not changed, is the rules of this forum.  You may want to take a look at them again.  I can assure you, that we will not have a repeat performance of the BS that took place in the past.


----------



## David43515 (Mar 24, 2010)

Aries, You`re a big boy. There are lots of threads on this and other sites about what to look for when choosing a school or a style to study. 

Unless you`re willing to travel great distances to study a certain style or train under a specific instructor, you`re fairly limited to what is availabe near where you live. 1) Get out your Yellow pages and see what`s available near you. 2) Look those things up on Google or come back and ask SPECIFIC questions about them. 3) Go check the schools out yourself in person and chat with the instructor and students. 4) Take a few lessons before you sign up if you can. And then make your choice.

Most styles have everything that you said you were looking for anyway. Different teachers in the same style may put more emphasis on one aspect over another, or competition more than self defense, but that`s why you want to look around.

And just a hint of advice. I`d drop the *it`s-all-about-me* attitude and learn to listen a bit more politely to people who offer you advice when you ask for it. The way you blew off MJS was immature and a bit rude.


----------



## AriesKai (Mar 24, 2010)

MJS said:


> A few things:
> 
> 1) I would advise against disregarding.  Why?  Let this serve as a gentle warning, reminder, whatever you'd like to call it, that the incidents that happened in past post, will not be tolorated again.
> 
> ...



Well, rather than arguing with the "forum guru" here, I am going to maintain my composure, ask questions, and disregard anything about the PAST brought up (it is the PAST, which is exactly where it should be left).
The only thing that was suggested to me last time, was Ninjutsu (as far as I can remember).
I can assure you as well, MJS, we will not have a repeat performance of the BS that took place in the past.
In my point of view, any good forum will have moderators and admins that follow the same rules as they enforce. I assume that you are a mature adult and will do as such.

Of course, I say all of this with no pun intended 

I am going to disregard, despite your "warning", because any true MAN will walk away from some "internet keyboard commando flaming war". I've got better things to do with my time. If you aren't answering my questions, please quit wasting my time. If you've got something to tell me on a PERSONAL note; I suggest PM'ing me, instead of spamming this thread.


Thank you, SIR.


With Respect,
Aries Kai


----------



## AriesKai (Mar 24, 2010)

David43515 said:


> And just a hint of advice. I`d drop the *it`s-all-about-me* attitude and learn to listen a bit more politely to people who offer you advice when you ask for it. The way you blew off MJS was immature and a bit rude.



Well, I mean no disrespect; but to me, It is all about me. I don't know any of you from adam or abel; but anyone who has relavent advice to the question asked, I am willing to listen to. I am not a Martial Arts encyclopedia, and some have more experience in the martial arts than I do.
I am not "blowing off" MJS, I am only stating that I only want the question asked. If I feel that I disagree, I will confront an individual via PM and ask them why they feel that their "philosophy" or "ideas" are correct.
MJS did not offer advice, he dug up dead bones. That is why I treated his response in the manner that I did.

I am a mature adult, not someone who has time to waste on the past.


Thanks, and as a disclaimer - I mean absolutely no disrespect.


----------



## MJS (Mar 24, 2010)

Sir,

I'm not going to debate the forum rules with you.  You're well aware of your actions in the past, and it will not be allowed to happen again.  Before you find yourself banned from this forum. I strongly suggest you review the forum rules.

Consider this the final warning on the matter.  Further debating/disrespect of forum staff, and the rules, will result in suspension/removal of your account.

MJS
MT Asst. Admin.


----------



## AriesKai (Mar 24, 2010)

MJS said:


> Sir,
> 
> I'm not going to debate the forum rules with you.  You're well aware of your actions in the past, and it will not be allowed to happen again.  Before you find yourself banned from this forum. I strongly suggest you review the forum rules.
> 
> ...



I deeply apologize if you feel disrespected. I felt disrespected myself, but I am more than willing to let all of that go. I understand your concern, I am willing to take heed of your warning and apply myself accordingly.
I understand the rules and stand by my word to follow them with sincerety.
I understand everything that you have said.

As for my question, I feel that it may have been answered by some (if not all) of the suggestions from the other members.


Thank you, sir.


With Respect,
Aries Kai


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 24, 2010)

Folks,

MJS has made it clear.  The forum rules (HERE) apply to everyone.  I strongly urge everyone to remember that, and to remember also that the attitude hereabouts is "*Friendly discussion*"; it's even at the top of the page!  

To be blunt, a "I don't care who I piss off" attitude is unpleasant to say the least, and trollish to say the most.  Responding in kind to that sort of attitude isn't any better...

I hope that some posters are after a fresh start, and perhaps have stumbled a little on their way back in the door.  If not, rest assured, they will "receive an invitation to the world" as Lady Sally Callahan phrased it so memorably.

In short:
*PLEASE KEEP THE DISCUSSION POLITE AND RESPECTFUL.

*jks9199
Sr. Moderator


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 24, 2010)

Okay, Aries, we're back again. Now, I'm going to disect this in a few different ways, hopefully you'll get more than just "what art" out of my words here. I recommend you read closely, and don't form any answer until you have read it a few times, you really need to understand what I'm saying and why I'm saying it.



AriesKai said:


> Hello to you all and thank you for taking the time to read/answer my question!
> 
> I am interested in a specific "style", if you will, that includes a group of various different techniques that I would _like_ to apply in self defense situations.
> 
> ...


----------



## MJS (Mar 25, 2010)

AriesKai said:


> I deeply apologize if you feel disrespected. I felt disrespected myself, but I am more than willing to let all of that go. I understand your concern, I am willing to take heed of your warning and apply myself accordingly.
> I understand the rules and stand by my word to follow them with sincerety.
> I understand everything that you have said.
> 
> ...


 
Let me address a few more things:

1) The respect issue is not just for staff, but for all members.  IIRC, this was an issue for you in the past, and apparently still to this day.  

2) Nothing more than Ninjutsu was offered or suggested?  Oh really.  Perhaps the following will help refresh your memory.

A) With this laundry list of things that you've done, or claim that you've done, you're still on a quest.  Interesting.

B) In this thread, you ask about Muay Thai.  Notice the reply from Omar, in which he states that there is no all around perfect style.  You also stated that you agreed with him.

C) Here you ask about FMAs.  many FMAists, myself included, gave you advice.  Have you checked out any FMA schools?

D) Due to your actions, you managed to get this train wreck of a thread locked.  Here you were asking about Machida.  I believe in that thread, I stated that what you need to do, is sit down, find out what your goals are, and that I'd offer to help guide you to finding something to train in.  Guess you didn't do your part. *shrug*

E) I started this thread, and you received some good advice.  Did you take any of it?

F) Here is another you started on cross training.  Did you take any advice?

So now we're full circle and here you are again, repeating history.  See, I'm not the one digging up old bones sir, YOU are!  My suggestions:

Instead of walking that fine line of trolling, take some of the advice that you've been given and put it to good use.  You're getting huffy because you're not hearing what you want to hear.  Continuing down the road that you're on here, will not get you far.


----------



## AriesKai (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey everybody, I think that I have finally found my personal liking to Kajukenbo. I could explain why; but I feel that some things are better left "unsaid".

If anyone has anything that they would comment on or about Kajukenbo, please do so!


Thanks!


----------



## blindsage (Mar 25, 2010)

Kajukenbo is a great, diverse style, my wife trains in it.  It will not cover _everything_ you are interested in, but it may be one of the closest.  Enjoy.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 25, 2010)

AriesKai said:


> Hey everybody, I think that I have finally found my personal liking to Kajukenbo. I could explain why; but I feel that some things are better left "unsaid".
> 
> If anyone has anything that they would comment on or about Kajukenbo, please do so!


 
Great system, and it generally has an "old school" hard training ethic associated with it, which is a nice pattern to have in this day and age.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 25, 2010)

Kajukenbo from my limited experience is a great style for self defense.

One of my favorite drills from this style is Bull in the Ring (other styles do this as well).  You are in the center of the circle and your buddies are outside making a ring around you.  The instructor calls out numbers/names for them to attack you.  All you have to do is survive.


----------



## Quarterstaff (Mar 25, 2010)

AriesKai said:


> Hello to you all and thank you for taking the time to read/answer my question!
> 
> 
> I am interested in a specific "style", if you will, that includes a group of various different techniques that I would _like_ to apply in self defense situations.
> ...


 
Hi Aries,

My advice is to try and find a good instructor that you respect, the instructor is more important than anything else.

_"To defeat your opponents you must first learn to beat yourself"_


----------



## TheLegend731 (Jul 27, 2010)

I think in order to choose your martial art, you may need to review why you want to start a martial art?

Do you want to start one because of self-defense? If so, I'd recommend Krav Maga or Systema, which are much less traditional and focus entirely on disabling and even killing your enemy, using any available technique, dirty or otherwise.

Do you want to learn how to fight or survive in the ring? MMA might be for you.

Or do you want to go through a physical change? In that case, Karate's fist and body hardening might be for you.

Develop grace? Kung fu or wushu might be for you.



So it comes down to what your motivations are. Depending on how you want the art to work out for you.


----------

